# how to blow really straight?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have to blow Jazz' hair completely straight after his baths. Last night I bathed, conditioned and put some leave in conditioner in, towel dried and up on the grooming table. I have a great dryer, but still I have trouble getting his hair completely straight. 

Does anyone have any tips on how to blow his as straight as possible? Is there a certain way you do it? I have been blowing from the rear forward and brushing with the pin brush towards his head. On his legs I have been brushing up. Jazz stands while he's being dried. Should I make him lie down? Is there a pattern you follow with the blower?

This morning I was disappointed that his hair isn't that straight.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh thank you for this question. I'm waiting for answers, too. I can't get max's straight either


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What kind of dryer are you using? Force, stand (with heat) or both? I first blast the coat with a force dryer. I get it as dry as I can. I dry the shorter hair first, slowly moving to the longer hair. Don't move the dryer all around - dry one spot until done. I don't do the neck hair with a force dryer, though, especially when it gets big. After I've done what I can with a force dryer, I go over the coat with a pin or slicker brush carefully and warm stand dryer until straight. Finally, I go through the coat with a comb.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, CM! I have a Dri-eaz force dryer. It has two speeds (one being 'hurricane') and is slightly warm, not hot. I like it a lot. I have been blowing all over slowly, not concentrating on one spot at a time. Since Jazz still has the softer puppy type coat I haven't used a slicker much, just a good pin brush. 

I don't have a stand dryer. Should I invest in one? What brand do you like?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do as CM. I start at the bottom of the legs and work up, ending up at the mane, topknot and ears. I know some people do not ever use a slicker brush on show coats, but I do. And I have helped many handlers and master groomers and they all use slicker brushes. They just never use the slicker brush on the mane, topknot etc. That is where they use the pin brush. I start right at the paws, and brush down aiming the air right at what I am brushing. Once and only once that section is dry, I move upwards with the dryer...still brushing down.
I do still use the force dryer on the topknot and mane but hold it further away so the hairs do not tangle without each other. I do not have a stand dryer, but If you do, after you are done the force dry, then lay Jazz on his side and aim the stand dryer at him and go over with slicker again, wherever the air is directed. Don't over brush one section. Once it is straight, Move on. I use a handheld human dryer to go over the ears, topknot etc...but only because I do not have a stand dryer.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you TLP. Both you and CM's techniques are a little different than what I have been doing. The force dryer does tangle the head hair if I am not careful. I will try the one area at a time next time.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe some other folks can chime in on this.. I thought you werent supposed to use a force dryer on the head because you can easily blow out their eardrums. I switch to my human hair dryer for the head and it ends up taking almost as long as the rest of the dog. How does everyone else do it?


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I also have a question. I dry and brush with the slicker at the same time. Should I be drying first and then brush? What do you use on the legs? My dogs hate the slicker on the legs. Thanks.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> Maybe some other folks can chime in on this.. I thought you werent supposed to use a force dryer on the head because you can easily blow out their eardrums. I switch to my human hair dryer for the head and it ends up taking almost as long as the rest of the dog.  How does everyone else do it?


oh my goodness! I don't do it much on the head, but I would hate to blow ear drums out. I can't see that happening unless I stuck it in his ear (which I don't do). When he gets his continental I am going to ask for tips. In the mean time I thought I could ask here easily enough. 

all that jazz, I have been using the pin brush on the long parts while I dry.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I found an interesting article:

BBird's GroomBlog: PET DRYING METHODS: FORCED-AIR VS. STAND DRYERS


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember that using conditioner and especially leave-in conditioner lengthens drying time. I soak up as much water as possible from the hair. Even if I have to use several towels. Sometimes it helps to let the dog sit in a crate for about 5-10 minutes before blow drying. I have a variable force dryer that also has several heat settings. I force dry high on the warm setting all over. I always start and finish at the same place on the body no matter what dog, so get into a routine. I force dry till 90% dry. Then I use a stand dryer on hot and brush as I dry. The key to getting it very straight is to brush with warm or hot air as you brush. 

If it's important that you straighten Jazz's hair for maintenance, it may be wise to invest in a stand dryer. Stand dryers are good anyway because it's great for the head.

To cut drying time, you may want to use a de-humidifier in the room you are drying. I have one in my salon and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am supposed to dry as straight as possible because he is pretty curly and hair has memory. I am looking forward to when he is short all over and curly curly! I do need to use a leave in conditioner because I live in a very dry desert environment plus he doesn't matt much that way. There isn't any humidity to dehumidify, but I am wondering if I need to invest in a stand dryer. Before I do, I am going to try these techniques first. I could use a human hand dryer with heat once he is dry and brush while I go over him, but I don't want to overdry him, either. Thanks, Tokipoke!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would invest in a stand dryer, Outwest. I don't know what I would have done without one when Tiger was in coat. And even now with 3 in pet trims, I use it every time. It allows you to "set the coat." I don't brush at all with a force dryer, mine is very powerful and it blasts down to the skin. I brush with the warm stand dryer air.

Mine is an Edemco. It was affordable and does the job. Physically, it hasn't held up all that well. Nuts and bolts have fallen out...probably from me putting it together ha ha. But it works. Speedy is the top of the line and what Tiger's breeder recommended..but VERY espensive!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks agan, CM. My force dryer blasts down to the skin, too. I will look up the Edemco. I only have one dog with long hair to worry about, so if it isn't the top of the line that is fine. I now have good clippers, a good table, a good dryer, a good comb and pinbrush and serviceable slickers. I am going to keep going to conformation classes on and off. He is fed like a king, exercised and spoiled. He has a handler and helpers that he loves and who will work with me (I want him home most of the time) and a great show groomer. I feel so lucky. All they ask is that I blow him straight! LOL 
The rest is up to him.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*drying help*

It sounds like you may be over-drying him, before you hit the area with heat and a brush? I have that trouble with my standard, it is like I can get the ends straight, but down by the skin is slightly curled, which curls him back up in a few days. What I have started doing is leaving him pretty soaking wet until I move to a new area... I do most of my drying with a high velocity that gets pretty hot, working in small sections (1/4 of a leg at the time, or like a 6x6 square at a time)... force dry, then take nozzle off to heat while brushing... at the end I go through and mist him (in sections) with a leave in conditioner, and rebrush all areas while holding a human hair dryer (medium heat). I usually dry his head first (so it stays straight the longest), then tail, then from the bottom of the back legs, then up and forward.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's possible, Doggroomer. I have been getting him pretty dry with the force dryer. Mine doesn't get hot, just slightly warm. I have to bath him again tomorrow night and blow him straight after the show, so I am raring to try all these ideas! I'll let you know if I have better luck.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought a new stand dryer a few months ago that I just love Xpower B-16! Here's a video on Youtube on how it operates


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say I took this dryer to PCA for a friend to see. A handler friend of mine seen it, an used it all week on his poodles because he liked it that much! Powerful, yet very quiet I don't miss my Speedy of 30 years I used for sure!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Came across this video this morning of Jay Scruggs at Pet Quest 2012 doing a Drying Demo on a standard poodle in a Continental.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a great video, Chagall! I looked around you tube, but didn't find anything this good. That guy is doing pretty much what I was doing, but he's holding the dryer a little further away. He also starts with a narrow nozzle then takes it off about half way through. I haven't tried that. 

It looks so funny to see a dog in a noose. I'm glad Jazz is trained to stay on the table.


----------

